# Waxing your string???



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*How to wax your string and then get the excess off*

two_shoes:

Wax your string often. It will keep your string waterproof and help it last longer.

Use string wax only. Apply a lot (enough to see it caking), and then rub it in with your fingers, such that your fingers get warm from the friction. You are trying to liquefy the wax and get it into the interior fibers.

So, now your hands are a waxy mess.

Get 12-inches of dental floss and wrap around the bow string once or twice.

Pull down snugly on the two ends of the dental floss, one end in each hand.

Starting from one end of the string, pull the loop of dental floss down to the center serving. You are using the dental floss as a scraper. Wipe off the excess wax onto a paper napkin.

Go the other end of the center serving, wrap the dental floss once or twice around the bow string. Pull snugly on the ends of the dental floss and scrape down to the end of the string. Wipe off the excess wax on a paper napkin.

Scrape off the excess wax of the dental floss as well.

Repeat this one more time.

Your string is now well waxed and there is no excess.

Usually, the waxing job, without the scraping job, will result in a heavy string.

Not sure why your arrows hit higher.

If your bowstring stretched 1.5 inches in several months, that was a very poor bowstring or the materials were substandard.

Is this a recurve or a compound bowstring?



two_shoes said:


> I'm relatively new to archery and have had my bow for 2 months. Last time I was at the local shop, I asked one of the techs how often do you wax your string. I was a little alarmed when he said about every time he shoots it. I hadn't waxed mine in the previous 2 months with about 600-700 arrows though it. I applied wax to my string and my arrows were about 4-5 inches high on 20, 30, 40 yrds. I was getting ready for a local 3D event and had to make some pretty big adjustments. So here are my questions:
> 1) Is it common to have your arrows speed up by waxing your string?
> 2) How often do most people wax their strings?
> 3) Can you "over wax" a string?
> ...


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I like to relieve the pressure on the string (I use a Bowmaster press) before waxing.

This way it's easier to wax inside the string/cables.

All else as Lug Nut said.


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

I like to take an old piece of leather (belt, glove, you get the idea) to work the wax into the string. You can generate a bit more heat than with fingers alone and really get the wax into the string.


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

In answer to question one; no, waxing a string will not cause any change in point of impact or arrow velocity. Question 2; I'd guess that most folks who've been involved in archery for any length of time will wax about 1 time in 3 to 4 uses. They'll wax any time it appears the string needs it, but I'm just suggesting an average. Question 3; you could probably build up enough wax to slow the bow down a little. At this level of over waxing, the strings would probably look like crapola. I've never seen strings this heavily waxed. I'll suggest that any string that stretched 1 1/2 inches added some draw weight to your bow. Added draw weight will increase velocity and may have started your arrows to group higher. I don't think waxing had anything at all to do with the change in your point of impact. Any string that stretches that much is something I'd avoid in future use.


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Not to hijack but can you use a lighter to melt some wax before putting it on your fingers to rub in?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

tjb357452 said:


> In answer to question one; no, waxing a string will not cause any change in point of impact or arrow velocity......... I don't think waxing had anything at all to do with the change in your point of impact. Any string that stretches that much is something I'd avoid in future use.


Well, evidently you have never use Dalton's Speed Wax. Now, I am not saying that it will increase your speed a lot, but it is the slickest product I have ever used. Perhaps, a few feet though not a country mile.

Did the string lengthen increase poundage I doubt it. It might have increase draw length which could have speed up the arrow, but I doubt that. The point of impact probably changed because of a timing or tuning issue maybe related to the string change or not.


----------



## two_shoes (Mar 15, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info guys!
It was the goofiest thing! I have only had the bow for 2 months since new. I just put the new string on. I have no idea of the speed before the string change, it was 257 fps when new. My poundage had droped to 53#. I will definately take better care to wax regularly. It was OEM on the bow when I got it. When my shop said it had streched I said ok, is that bad? The reply was there is always a little stretch, but not that much.

Thanks again!

-Two_shoes


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

I never wax my strings and I've never had a string or cable failure. However, I do make my own strings and replace them before whatever season is coming up so I don't have strings over a year old on my target bows.

And I do shoot quite often (or at least I did until my tennis elbow got bad) - most every day - 100 to 150 arrows a day.

I do way the string on my hunting bow for weather resistence, but I don't shoot it but a couple of hundred times a year.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Here are some general rules. On a single cam bow if a string creeps 1 1/2" then the nocking point is going to be lower. 3/4 of the string is above the nocking point--make sense? Also the drawlength will be that much longer and the weight is going to climb at least 10# and more like 15#. Thus, you arrows are going to hit higher. There's no doubt about this.

As for waxing a string? I might wax mine once a year. I have three bows that divide my shooting duties. Although I don't shoot as much as I used to I still probably average a couple hundred shots a week, year round. I take good care of my equipment so get very little fuzzing or signs of wear. Therefore I don't wax them any more than necessary. If and when I do I use ML6 as recommended by the people who make string material.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

These pigskin gardening gloves cost me two bucks at Home Depot. They are my waxing gloves. 

I pinch my shoot-string and cables with two fingers. If they don't feel waxy, I put the gloves on, squeeze some _Black Lightning_ between the fingers and rub it in, fast and hard to generate heat from friction. When the _Black Lightning_ is rubbed in good, I apply a coat of Bohning's _Seal Tite._ 

I've found that this combination of waxes outlasts either one used alone. I don't know why, but it does.

I shoot every day, 50 arrows minimum. I wax my string about every three weeks. Never had a problem. My strings last a long time. More than 25,000 shots.


----------



## two_shoes (Mar 15, 2006)

MikeK,

I like the gloves idea.

bfisher,

Thats what tipped me off is that I was seeing fletching remnants on my small rubber arrow keeper and asked one of the guys at the event hey what gives. He said look at a nocked arrow and it was nock low thus driving my fletching into the rest/ rubber holder.


nuts&bolts,

It was my new Alpine, compound, original string.

I did recheck my sight setting as I'm pretty anal about writing my settings down if I make a change, so that I can put things back if needed. I did get a new Zebra string on it but had to leave for the airport after only putting about 5 shots through it.

Thanks again guys for all of the good info and ideas. I'll need to call on you again when I get my target bow. I am finding that funding my archery addiction is taking away from my crack addiction!!! (lol) Just so _everyone_ knows, that was a joke. I don't have a problem with crack (or maybe I still in denial)

Take care!

-Two_shoes


----------



## thecarpslayer (Jun 16, 2005)

*string waxing*

ok, heres the deal. first of all, you can expect a bow string to stretch a little after you first get a new bow, or replace an old string, for that matter. the solution to this problem...if replacing the string, find a good quality bow string from a reliable company. option 2...do what i do, and have somebody who makes strings, make one for you. i have a friend of mine pre-stretch mine so once i put it on there, i can immeadiately tune and sight in my bow without having to readjust everything. now to the waxing.  i wax my string about every week or so, and i shoot a lot, no kidding, and i get a really long life out of them. DO try to keep your string or your bow for that matter, out of extreme heat. now by extreame, i mean not in your truck or whatever in the middle of august when its pushing 100 out. string wax has a tendency to kinda evaporate if you will. also if you start to notice little fuzzies on your string, put some wax on it. Now, if you ever get caught in the rain while shooting at a tournament, you'll notice that you will start to shoot low. this is because the moisture has seeped into your string and is weighing it down (i found this out the hard way at the 2004 IBO world championship in west virginia). just apply a little more than you normally would, but dont get crazy. Anyway, good luck to yah...CJG caledonia, MI


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

two_shoes said:


> Thanks again guys for all of the good info and ideas. I'll need to call on you again when I get my target bow. I am finding that funding my archery addiction is taking away from my crack addiction!!! (lol) Just so _everyone_ knows, that was a joke. I don't have a problem with crack (or maybe I still in denial)
> 
> Take care!
> 
> -Two_shoes


An archer will never go in crack addiction.

CRACK! - the limb broke!


----------



## capt ace (Nov 11, 2005)

Is it possible that you moved your peep sight when you were waxing and didn't notice it?


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*Stretch - increased DL?*

Your string stretched 1.5 " - how much did that increase your DL? Well, you could have twisted the heck out of the thing to try to bring things back the way they were. The other replys give good comments on waxing.


----------



## two_shoes (Mar 15, 2006)

capt ace said:


> Is it possible that you moved your peep sight when you were waxing and didn't notice it?


It's quite possible but it is tied in pretty well. On the new string I put it very near where I had the last (I measure everything) before it went out of tune. I would up very close to the old settings. 
Twisting was an option but my peep would start to turn one way and come back around a half turn.

Thanks,

-Two_shoes


----------

